# 11.6inch laptop with i3,win8 and 4gb ram under 25000-30000.URGENT!!!!!!



## tanmayraj (Aug 16, 2013)

_Screen size - 11.6inch

Ram - 4GB

HDD - 500GB

Processor - i3

Budget - 25000-30000._


----------



## RON28 (Aug 17, 2013)

if you want an ultrabook with i3 processor, minimum you have to shell out 34k.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 17, 2013)

If you can go with 14" Screen based slim notebook then opt for the Lenovo Ideapad S400 (59-340453) model, currently available at 26.5K in FLipkart. Just upgrade the Ram to 4GB. Lenovo Ideapad S400 (59-340453) Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

It is coming with Intel 2nd Gen Core i3 ULV, 14" 1366X768 screen, 2GB Ram, 500 GB HDD and AMD HD 7450XT 1GB Graphics card and powered by a 3 Cell battery. Weight is around 1.8kg. However, it has 3 hour of battery life only.

Otherwise, Lenovo S-210 Touch (59-379242) Laptop (2nd Generation Pentium Dual Core 2127U one is your best choice. It is coming with a 3rd Gen Pentium Dual Core ULV Processor and performance is on the range of a Pentium B950 (2nd Gen normal Dual Core). It is okay for all the applications you normally perform on a 11.6" ultrabook.


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 17, 2013)

dell insipron 15R has good models. check out compuindia.com


----------

